# 3 day black out



## Wallywonka (Aug 20, 2011)

so my algae problems where just getting on my nervous, so tomorrow morning will be the end of my 3 day blackout. will any algae that might still be sitting around on the leafs of my plants come back to life or no?

so does a blackout kill the algae or just stop its growth?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Wallywonka said:


> so my algae problems where just getting on my nervous, so tomorrow morning will be the end of my 3 day blackout. will any algae that might still be sitting around on the leafs of my plants come back to life or no?
> 
> so does a blackout kill the algae or just stop its growth?


black out does not cure anything, its just a waste of 3 days and you might still see the algae afterward and it will eventually come back again. 

you need to add co2 and ferts to avoid algae, algae will always come back even if your tank is algae free from day 1.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

happi said:


> black out does not cure anything, its just a waste of 3 days and you might still see the algae afterward and it will eventually come back again.
> 
> you need to add co2 and ferts to avoid algae, algae will always come back even if your tank is algae free from day 1.


+1 black outs are a waste of time. 
Spot treat with excell or H2O2. Up that Co2 and triple dose excell.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had black outs kill GW, don't remember if any other algae bit the dust at the same time though. Unless you change things it will come right back same as any other algae killing method. The black out keeps plants and algae from growing and it is more likely the plants will survive than the algae.

So have your plan of action ready to implement as soon as the cover comes off. Lots of CO2 or carefully dosed Excel, lower the lighting/lighting period, good ferts, vacuum the bottom of the tank, make sure there is good water movement, get dead stuff out of the tank, etc.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> I have had black outs kill GW, .


 
GW YES...and frequent water changes. Blackout will not kill / Cure the other algae problems.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Blackout is total darkness or it won't work.
helping a friend i took a picture of the tank wrapped










wrapped the sides first and pulled the plastic under as possible taping it to the bottom. then wrapped the top and sides, don't worry you can't seal it air tight.

what we did on granny's tank was clean the hob filter, trim the worst of the bba off the plants and did a water change. the hob and an air stone ran during the blackout. wrapped the tank on Monday night and removed the plastic Friday morning. no peaking! fish were hungry but all did fine making it through the long night.

granny had neglected the tank for about 6 weeks, dirty filter, badly overgrown, bga on the gravel, bba on the plants, thread or hair algae too. tank even smelled bad. she didn't want to use chemicals and had nowhere to put the fish to break the tank down.

a month later it looked really clear and the plants were filling back in. her son does water changes for her now every 2 weeks and the tank is back to low tech easy and stable. 

start a blackout with clean water, clean filter and don't cheat any of the steps and it will kill off a bunch of algae. vacuum the tank afterwards then dose the ferts and address the original cause of the imbalance.

from the one handed lol 
hth


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you tried the mid-day break method? I'm not sure it that's the correct name. 

Set your timer to run your lights for half the day. Then off for one hour. Then on again for the second half.

The idea is that your plants will not be affected and will still get the daily light they need, but that algae requires an extended period of unbroken light.

Anyone who uses this schedule, can you confirm?

Julia


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

siesta photo periods have benefit on low tech systems but only before problems start


----------

